# Help! V is suddenly refusing to go to daycare



## PNWRedDog (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi Fellow V Owners,

My wife and I have a 1.5 year old female V named Ruby. She is as sweet as can be (as I'm sure all you V owners already know) and has been going to day care since she was a little pup. We've moved around a few times in the past year and recently settled in to a new city (2 months ago). Ruby has been going to daycare M-F for a little over a month now and has had some trouble adjusting to this new daycare. In the past, she loved going to day care (prior cities) and had no issues. 

With our new day care, she is dropped off at an indoor day care location close to our house and then shuttled over to a larger, outdoor facility owned by the same company. She's been reluctant of being dropped off at the indoor day care since the get-to but started to improve her behavior as we kept taking her - generally, she would seem scared to go to the indoor facility (tail between legs and shakey) but would do just fine once she got to the outdoor facility about an hour after drop-off. 

However, over the last week she is REFUSING to go to day care. She won't come out of kennel at home and if she does come out, she'll look for any chance to escape back into the kennel. While walking her to the indoor drop-off location, she will plant her paws and refuse to walk the path to the location. Ruby put up so much resistance today, that my wife was unable to get her to day care and ended up taking her back home. 

The behavior is concerning given that Ruby is now fully refusing to go to the facility. Has anyone experienced this before? Either way, can you offer any advice on how to work with getting her comfortable with the indoor day care? Open to any suggestions, tips, advice....anything - please help!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My only suggestion is to change day cares. 
For whatever reason, she doesn't like, and is scared of this one.


----------

